# Modbus RTU - Bibliothek für Codesys



## PeterEF (29 August 2011)

Hallo,

kann jemand eine Bibliothek (egal ob frei oder käuflich) für Codesys 2.3 empfehelen, die zumindest einen Modbus RTU-Master (also Modbus seriell) implementiert?

Das ganze soll auf möglichst unterschiedlicher Hardware laufen (Wago, Moeller, Berghof,...) laufen.

Danke!


----------



## WAGO (31 August 2011)

Hallo Peter,

unsere Bibliothek "Modb_I05.lib" ist frei verfügbar unter http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nm9mpl_d.htm. Die läuft auf unseren Steuerungen problemlos. Für die anderen Steuerungen müsstest Du Dir Alternativen suchen.


----------



## PeterEF (31 August 2011)

Danke für den Tip - in der Version 04 hab ich die auch schon zusammen mit einer seriellen Klemme verwendet.

Ich habe jetzt Kenntnis von Bibliotheken von für lau bis 5000 Euro, aber alle immer nur für eine bestimmte Hardware. Kann das am erforderlichen engen Timing für die Zeichenerkennung bei Modbus liegen?


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 September 2011)

im grunde ist es folgendermassen in der codesys-welt, es gibt target-nahe operationen und target-fremde opreationen (codesys std wie oscat)

im übrigen gibt es von oscat einen open-modbus stack, dieser ist für alle plattformen identisch (die portierung ins step7 steht aber noch aus).

leider ist es so das der effektive unterschied hier in den unterschiedlichen programmiervorgängen liegt, und nicht an der hardware.

evtl. hilft dir das mit codesys ja weiter


----------



## Davant155 (3 Mai 2014)

WAGO schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> unsere Bibliothek "Modb_I05.lib" ist frei verfügbar unter http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nm9mpl_d.htm. Die läuft auf unseren Steuerungen problemlos. Für die anderen Steuerungen müsstest Du Dir Alternativen suchen.



Hi, sorry, dass ich diesen alten Post noch mal rauskrame, aber ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation der Modbus-Bib. Bei der Installation wird nämlich ein Passwort verlangt... aber ich finde nirgendswo ein Passwort 

Gewünschte Bibliothek: Modb_IO5
4 weitere Bibs werden verlangt (mod_com, _SerComm, serial_interface_01, Standard

Kannst du mir bitte weiterhelfen?

Danke


----------



## WAGO (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo Davant155,

wir können Dir da gerade nicht folgen. Du kannst die "Modb_l05.zip" nach Eingabe in das Suchfeld auf der WAGO-Homepage einfach herunterladen, entpacken und nutzen (direkter Link). Solltest Du da ein individuelles Installationsproblem haben, wäre es einfacher Du würdest uns kurz unter der u.g. Telefonnummer kontaktieren.


----------

